# The BottleCap Stomp Pad



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I just superglued bottle caps upside down on my board, best Effin stomp pad ever.


----------



## Phr34k (Nov 18, 2008)

haha that's innovative for sure...but won't your bottle caps get all weird and twisted after just a few uses? you won't even be able to get them off from all the superglue if you wanna change it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] with the bottle cap stompads....they are officially legit. U have to make sure to superglue with a thin layer and cover the whole cap so that part of it doesnt come off. hehe gannggstterr. good things its an old board...Im gonna buy my forum bully today i hope.


----------

